# Affichage clavier sur IPad ?



## bertol65 (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai du faire ne mauvaise manip, je me retrouve avec un clavier sans barre d'espace sur Icab mobile, comment faire pour retrouver un clavier normal ?
merci.


----------



## lineakd (20 Mars 2013)

@bertol65, car sur l'ipad, la barre espace n'apparait pas quand on a sélectionné la barre d'adresse d'un navigateur. 
Il est possible en activant un autre clavier (icônes emoji) sur ton ipad, en passant par l'application "Réglages/Général/Clavier (ou international)/claviers/ajouter un clavier" et de sélectionner "icônes emoji".
Sur ton clavier apparaitra une nouvelle touche en forme de planète (globe).


----------

